# DHCP client not setting DNS server



## jlfinkels (Jul 12, 2006)

I feel rather foolish asking this, but I've tried everything I could think of at this point.

I'm a newbie to Macintosh, but am fairly UNIX savvy. I recently purchased an iBook G4 (OSX 10.3.9) and Powerbook G4 (OSX 10.4.7). My network is a SA Webstar Cable modem connected to a Linksys RT31P2 router (for Vonage) which is connected to a Belkin Wireless 54G access point. All other connections are wireless. All clients are setup for DHCP which is served by the Linksys router.

Now, my wife's XP laptop works fine, my Powerbook works fine but my iBook gets an IP address but does not set a DNS server. I checked the DNS packets with tcpdump and I can see the DNS information in the DHCPREPLY, but for some reason the iBook does not write it to /etc/resolv.conf like the Powerbook does. The only way I can get DNS to work is to hard-code the DNS server in the /etc/resolv.conf file. I thought this may have been an issue with my Linksys router, so I took the iBook to work with me and it exhibits the same symptoms there. It gets an IP address fine, but does not set the DNS server.

I take my laptop with me everywhere and need to have full DHCP working. Does anyone have any ideas of what I should be looking at or may have done wrong? If I'm in the wrong forum please let me know.

-jeff


----------



## Tommo (Jul 13, 2006)

The DNS information on OSX is not stored in /etc/resolv.conf like other unix systems. /etc/resolv.conf is a sybollic link to /var/run/resolv.conf. You cxan get this problem if that link is broken.

Try deleteing the resolv.conf file you created and then recreate the link.


----------



## jlfinkels (Jul 13, 2006)

Bingo!


----------

